# Bully Pigeon- Any advice or insight? Please help!!



## AshleighDavis (Jun 1, 2015)

We recently put our two pet pigeons together. Our first bird, Stevie (a white homer) is bullying our second bird Avery (some kind of fancy pigeon). Stevie pecks Avery when he tries to eat. This has been going on for about five days now and seems to be getting worse. I can separate them but I got Avery for the purpose of being a companion for Stevie because he seemed so lonely. (It turned out that Avery is the most amazing animal ever- he is imprinted to humans and is very sweet and loving. We adore him. Stevie, however, is not fond of humans) I did not know the gender of Stevie when I adopted the second bird but it seems to me now that he is a male. This is how we introduced them: had them in separate cages for two weeks. Gradually moved the cages closer together. I had built a very large indoor aviary for Stevie (7'x5'x2.5'). We moved Stevie into a smaller cage for three weeks next to Averys cage so that they could get acquainted and then put them both into the aviary at the same time. At first it seemed like Stevie was interested in Avery, and pecked him some but it did not seem like a problem. Avery is not interested in Stevie- he just wants to be with us humans. It has gotten progressively worse. They have two food and water dishes on separate sides on the cage. At first they would just eat separately and Stevie would occasionally come peck Avery. It is at the point now where Stevie will not allow him to eat. Side note, we do bring out Avery on a daily basis for a few hours to spend time with us but do not bring out Stevie because he doesn't want to be caught. Any advice?? We really would like to keep them in the aviary together, because it is so nice for them to fly around in and we want them to be able to provide some companionship for each other. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You probably have 2 male pigeons. If that be the case, then they probably will not get along.When introducing a male and female pigeon, you would have them in separate cages, and wait till they both seemed to want to be together. Then let them out in a neutral area, so that no one viewed it as their territory. Pigeons are very territorial. If they are not getting along well and one is pecking the other one, then they need to be separated. Leaving them together is not going to make them get along better. How would you like to be put in a cage with someone picking on you? Maybe you will need to find another home for one of them, then find a female for the one you keep. 
Even if you have a male and female, you can't just put them in together until they both seem like they want to be together. And if one is getting picked on, then you need to separate them. One can seriously hurt the other. Even kill him. They don't sound as though they are being a companion for each other, so why keep them together?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes, agree they both seem to be male. If both would be females or a pair they could have gotten along at least with such said efforts.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

AshleighDavis said:


> We recently put our two pet pigeons together. Our first bird, Stevie (a white homer) is bullying our second bird Avery (some kind of fancy pigeon). Stevie pecks Avery when he tries to eat. This has been going on for about five days now and seems to be getting worse. I can separate them but I got Avery for the purpose of being a companion for Stevie because he seemed so lonely. (It turned out that Avery is the most amazing animal ever- he is imprinted to humans and is very sweet and loving. We adore him. Stevie, however, is not fond of humans) I did not know the gender of Stevie when I adopted the second bird but it seems to me now that he is a male. This is how we introduced them: had them in separate cages for two weeks. Gradually moved the cages closer together. I had built a very large indoor aviary for Stevie (7'x5'x2.5'). We moved Stevie into a smaller cage for three weeks next to Averys cage so that they could get acquainted and then put them both into the aviary at the same time. At first it seemed like Stevie was interested in Avery, and pecked him some but it did not seem like a problem. Avery is not interested in Stevie- he just wants to be with us humans. It has gotten progressively worse. They have two food and water dishes on separate sides on the cage. At first they would just eat separately and Stevie would occasionally come peck Avery. It is at the point now where Stevie will not allow him to eat. Side note, we do bring out Avery on a daily basis for a few hours to spend time with us but do not bring out Stevie because he doesn't want to be caught. Any advice?? We really would like to keep them in the aviary together, because it is so nice for them to fly around in and we want them to be able to provide some companionship for each other. Thanks in advance.


As long as the fancy pigeon sees you as her/his companion they won't get along. I would get a few more that you know are hens and introduce them to a loft or aviary before putting in the bully bird. Keep him out for a few weeks and keep the hens in. Pigeons can seem complicated but usually if you over think or treat them too much like other pets that live with humans they will disappoint. That is why I find it easier to deal with them as a flock outdoors in a loft rather then like pet store type hook bills people keep in the house.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There is no indication that the bird who is doing the bullying sees the owner as his companion. They have said that the bird doesn't even like people. I think the problem is that they have 2 males.


----------



## AshleighDavis (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks everyone. This is what I expected but I was hoping there was a chance they could work it out. I have separated them. I now wonder what is the best thing to do at this point. It seems unfair for me to deprive a bird of a companion. Avery has us humans, but Stevie just has a mirror. I know pigeons are very gregarious birds. It does not make sense for our life to adopt another pigeon and hope it goes well. I am renting a house and will be moving across the country next year and shouldn't acquire any more birds. I am going to consider rehoming Stevie to someone with other pigeons. I can provide him with a very large clean cage and food and toys, but I can't give him one of the things he needs most- conpanionship. So I guess my next question is, any advice for finding him a new home? A little about Stevie- he was found on the ground unable to fly at my work. I took him in and within three weeks he was flying well. He is beautiful and appears healthy. He just does not want to be handled. I love the little guy and want to do what is best for him.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

If you love him, just divide your loft with something like wire mesh in the way they could see each other but couldn't attack, in this way they wouldn't be alone and you will keep both of them.also both will get their territory and won't bother each other any more. 

If you want someone to adopt him,start a new thread in adoption forum for him.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That wouldn't solve the problem. They wanted a companion for their bird. Two birds that don't like each other aren't companions.
Maybe see if someone on here would adopt him.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> There is no indication that the bird who is doing the bullying sees the owner as his companion. They have said that the bird doesn't even like people. I think the problem is that they have 2 males.


She said the other bird was attached to them, unless I miss read that. I'm not sure of the sex of either one, nor should anyone else.


----------

